# sharing locations?



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2011)

just a quick one I spotted a couple of places that might be interesting to look round - i'm not going to make it their soon due to work.

can i share these?


----------



## nelly (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't think you will be breaking any rules providing you don't mention access details and other stuff banned in the FAQ's

I would do a search on here first though just to check that they aren't places already know


----------



## krela (Dec 30, 2011)

It does break the rules here actually, we don't have a leads section for a reason.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2011)

ah I thought it might so didnt want to post if anyones interested pm? they might not be that exciting to you guys i dunno 

lol xxx


----------



## nelly (Dec 30, 2011)

krela said:


> It does break the rules here actually, we don't have a leads section for a reason.



Oooo Kay!!!

It DOES break the rules 

What is the reason out of interest,? Not being a pain, just don't know


----------



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2011)

prob cos people who may view the forum for a different purpose may be using them to loot etc?? just a random stab their


----------



## krela (Dec 30, 2011)

nelly said:


> Oooo Kay!!!
> 
> It DOES break the rules
> 
> What is the reason out of interest,? Not being a pain, just don't know



Because this website is about posting documention of derelict buildings, not urbex tourism.

This website does not exist to make peoples live easy and give them new places to go.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 30, 2011)

Most of us on here have massive 'to do' lists! 
Just don't leave it too long or the site might disappear!


----------



## nelly (Dec 31, 2011)

krela said:


> Because this website is about posting documention of derelict buildings, not urbex tourism.
> 
> This website does not exist to make peoples live easy and give them new places to go.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nelly are you causing fights again tut tut


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nelly are you causing fights again tut tut



Yeah Nelly, wind yer neck in. 

Haha.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 31, 2011)

It's only because he's just bought an open topped red bus with "Pyestock-Millenium mills- Severalls" printed on the side!


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> It's only because he's just bought an open topped red bus with "Pyestock-Millenium mills- Severalls" printed on the side!



He'll be wanting a Harry Beck style map next!


----------



## nelly (Dec 31, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nelly are you causing fights again tut tut



I genuinely wasn't 

I honestly did not know the reason, but now I do it's pretty obvious and I look like a knob!!! 

Nothing new there then!!!

UbX I'll pick you up in my shiny special bus very soon 

Happy new year to you all xxx


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2011)

nelly said:


> I genuinely wasn't
> 
> I honestly did not know the reason, but now I do it's pretty obvious and I look like a knob!!!
> 
> ...



I think there'll be a lot of pickup stops for the "special" bus.


----------



## nelly (Dec 31, 2011)

krela said:


> I think there'll be a lot of pickup stops for the "special" bus.



There ALWAYS is, Stopping some of the passengers from licking the windows is the biggest problem!!!


----------



## Dexter24 (Dec 31, 2011)

Licking windows is a source of protein and vitimins or so i'm told............well it's never done me any harm


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2011)

Dexter24 said:


> Licking windows is a source of protein and vitimins or so i'm told............well it's never done me any harm



So are crayons...


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dexter24 said:


> Licking windows is a source of protein and vitimins or so i'm told............well it's never done me any harm



Its only really those that lick morgue slabs that worry me  What I can't believe is that Nelly got them to do it 4 times claiming they moved as he took the shot


----------



## nelly (Dec 31, 2011)

They did move!!!!

This is the best of the 4 and Wev's heeeed is still blurry!!!


----------

